# Do Home Theater In a Box (HTIB's) work well connected to receivers?



## Wukillabeez78

I already own a (HTIB). It's a Sony DAV-FX900W. It's your basic upconverting DVD player with 5.1 surround sound speakers. It has 1 HDMI output. I just ordered a Sony ES STR-DA2400ES home theater receiver. It has 4 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output. How will the DAV-FX900W perform if I connect it to the new Sony receiver? Does anyone have experience doing this? Eventually I'm going to buy new surround speakers and connect them directly to my new receiver (the new receiver supports 7.1 surround sound) but I was trying to hold off on doing that if my HTIB will be ok connected via HDMi to the new receiver. 

Also what is the best way to connect all of my components:

Samsung 61 inch LED DLP TV-3 HDMI inputs
Sony ES STR-DA2400ES-4 HDMI inputs/1 HDMI output
Sony DAV-FX900W-1 HDMI output
Sony Blu-Ray BDP-S550-1 HDMI output
DirecTV HR21-100 Satellite receiver-1 HDMI output
Xbox 360 Elite-1 HDMI output
Nintendo Wii-Component cords
Sony CDP-CX225 200 CD disc changer

I have a new Harmony One universal remote also on the way to control all of these components. My main worry is using an HTIB with the new receiver... I got the new receiver to be the "brains" of my setup and also because it provides more HDMI inputs. I haven't ever connected an HTIB to a receiver before so anyone with experience doing it please chime in.


----------



## Brandon428

If I were you I would go out and get some Klipsch speakers at BB or CC and use those. You can also try overstock they have good deals on Klipsch sometimes. Now if you want really nice speakers and you have cash to spare might I suggest Definitive Technology speakers,there expensive but definitely worth it! Yeah,you can connect the HTIB speakers to your ES receiver as long as your receiver and speakers use the same amount of ohms,but with a nice receiver as that one is it won't do it justice at all.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Most of these "Home Audio Systems in a Box" work reasonably well when connected to HD DVRs and HD receivers, as long as they support either HDMI or Optical Audio.

Of course, they are not really a "Home Theater in a Box", and not even close to anything resembling a true home theater....but for a space of limited area like an apratment or smaller room, they do a respectable job.


----------



## spartanstew

You no longer need the main component of the HTIB. Get rid of it and connect your current speakers directly to your new receiver (you're next upgrade should be new speakers, BTW).

You'll connect everything like so:

Sony 200 CD changer --optical -- Receiver
Nintendo -- component & optical --- Receiver
XBOX -- HDMI -- Receiver
Directv -- HDMI -- Receiver
Blu Ray -- HDMI -- Receiver
Receiver -- Samsung -- HDMI


----------



## Cholly

I don't recommend using the existing speakers on your HTIB with the new receiver, since they are 3 ohm speakers. In looking at your new receiver's specifications I don't see any capability of handling 3 or 4 ohm impedance speakers. 
Since you have invested in a nice HT receiver, I'd suggest you go ahead and get new speakers for it. I happen to be a big fan of Paradigm speakers myself. They make superb speakers in several price ranges. In the moderate price range, Klipsch and Polk Audio make good products. Going up in price -- Cerwin-Vega, Martin Logan, B&W and Definitive Technology come to mind. I do not recommend Bose - overpriced, hyped, like Monster cables.
I'd recommend visiting either a Best Buy that has a Magnolia home theater section or a local home theater specialist that has a listening room (such as Freeman's Stereo Video, which has stores in Charlotte, Rock Hill, Hickory and Cornelius), where you can listen to various systems. Plan on spending a minimum of $1,000 for speakers for a 7.1 system.


----------



## Wukillabeez78

Thanks for the feedback. I would like to connect the speakers that came with the HTIB to my new receiver but these speakers connect using some kind of special proprietary speaker connections. It seems like it'd be a hassle to change them to something I could use with the new receiver (I think I've heard in involves soldering, etc...). Also the speakers with this HTIB are useful for me because the two rear ones are wireless (connected to one another but not physically connected to the rest of the system) and connect to the other rest of the system by utilizing a IR transmitter. I'd hate to get new speakers and have wires running all around the room and I don't know if the new receiver will be compatible with the IR transmitter anyway. I'll take a look at some new speakers though and see what I can find...


----------



## BattleZone

You've run into a major downside to HTIB: you can't really change/upgrade/mix-and-match components with them. You are pretty much stuck with it as-is, or must replace it entirely.

You've already upgraded to a very nice AV receiver, so I'd take the whole HTIB and move it to another TV, and start buying some good speakers for your AV receiver.


----------



## spartanstew

Wukillabeez78 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I would like to connect the speakers that came with the HTIB to my new receiver but these speakers connect using some kind of special proprietary speaker connections. It seems like it'd be a hassle to change them to something I could use with the new receiver (I think I've heard in involves soldering, etc...).


You can't just cut the ends of and strip the wire? You can connect bare wire to your new receivers terminals.


----------



## Cholly

Regarding running wires. It can be a bit challenging, but certainly doable, even with doorways. I've done it in several installations. Things to remember: use #16 or #14 wire - either speaker wire or "zip cord" will work equally well. Don't buy Monster brand wire, as it's overpriced and despite what afficiandos say, does not improve speaker performance. I have used white #16 zip cord from Lowe's with good results in 5 different installations. If you can fish the wire through walls or floors, they carry a #16 speaker wire designed for in-wall use. They also carry Wiremold cable raceways that do a good job of concealing wires. Wiring can be hidden behind cove molding at ceiling level or run along or even under baseboard.


----------



## spartanstew

Cholly said:


> Don't buy Monster brand wire, as it's overpriced and despite what afficiandos say, does not improve speaker performance.


 I've never heard an aficionado say that. The only people that think Monster cables are worth it are the uneducated. There aren't many uneducated enthusiasts.


----------



## Cholly

spartanstew said:


> I've never heard an aficionado say that. The only people that think Monster cables are worth it are the uneducated. There aren't many uneducated enthusiasts.


 I was referring to Monster afficandos, not educated enthusiasts like us! :nono::rolling:


----------



## spartanstew

Gotcha.


----------



## bikehikefish

Listen to Cholly - 3 ohm speakers out of an 8 ohm receiver could could sound bad, or worse, overwork the receiver. Educate yourself with a quick google (4 ohm speaker 8 ohm receiver) to see the limitations. You may want to consult tech support for the receiver you bought and get their opininon.

There have been some good suggestions for replacement speakers - but you have to decide what sounds good to you. Listen to some quality speakers; Paradigm, Boston Acoustics, Klipch, etc etc. and find what you like. Don't take anyone else's word for it - what I think is detailed you may think is harsh; what I think is warm you may think is muddy. They have to sound good to your ears.


----------



## Wukillabeez78

bikehikefish said:


> Listen to Cholly - 3 ohm speakers out of an 8 ohm receiver could could sound bad, or worse, overwork the receiver. Educate yourself with a quick google (4 ohm speaker 8 ohm receiver) to see the limitations. You may want to consult tech support for the receiver you bought and get their opininon.
> 
> There have been some good suggestions for replacement speakers - but you have to decide what sounds good to you. Listen to some quality speakers; Paradigm, Boston Acoustics, Klipch, etc etc. and find what you like. Don't take anyone else's word for it - what I think is detailed you may think is harsh; what I think is warm you may think is muddy. They have to sound good to your ears.


Thanks, I have put off looking for new speakers for now. My Sony HTIB is working fine with the new Sony receiver. The Harmony One remote is controlling everything perfectly as well.


----------



## bikehikefish

I'm glad it worked out for you. Just be careful not to crank it up too loud. I dug out my receiver manual (Denon 1803) and read the paragraph about speaker impedence.

"The protector circuit may be activated of the set is played for long periods of time at high volume when speakers with an impedence lower than the specified impedeance (for example speakers with an impedance of lower than 4 ohms ) are connected."

The receiver shuts down to prevent overheating and damage. You don't want to do that, obviously.


----------

